# Echinodorus tenellus trimming questions



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

IME it's easier just to trim the whole leaf and let the plant put out new ones. All the leaves I've cut have eventually died. Sometimes they hang on for quite a while, though.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, they just die. It is like a sword plant, not a "grass" plant like hairgrass.


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

then how do you "trim" them while making sure they don't die? 

lets say if they get too tall and I want to make it short...do I trim them all the way to the bottom and let it regrow again? will they grow?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

You can't really 'trim' sword plants of any kind. You can remove individual leaves. If they get too tall? Throw them away or find a new spot for them -they ain't getting any smaller!


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

I second Macclellan on not being able to properly trim the swords.
How tall do you want your _Helanthium tenellum_ (ex-_E. tenellus_) to be? If you have the American regular _H. tenellum _and want something shorter, try to locate and get some real _H. tenellum_ or what lauraleellbp calls according to their names in the trade E. tenellus 'micro' or 'narrow' (see here).


----------

